# Relapse



## oceansdoorway (Nov 10, 2010)

I feel horrible. I think I relapsed. As we all pretty much know already our depersonalization is not something you can kick easily. I've dealt with a couple years and at first I could barely handle it. I felt suicidal I felt insane I felt like I was the only person on earth feeling this way. I saw a psychiatrist and it was trial and error with different meds she gave me. Finally she prescribed me Zoloft which seem to help a little bit, key word little. So I took Zoloft for about a year and I stopped taking it about 5 months ago without permission of my doctor. I then realized that the medicine had started turning me into a zombie like human and I was happy to be off it. I was able to deal with the dp and live with it comfortably. (Don't stop taking your medication unless your doctor tells you to.)I just relapsed last night with the depersonalization. Its like when it first started again. I feel insane. I feel mega high and dreamlike my head hurts and that feeling of uncomfortableness is just there. Im scared. I dont know if ill be able to handle it this time. It never went away but I learned to live with it and now for some unknown reason i cant live with it again. Im just so confused. I didnt want to research anything or post anything because it always makes me think to much about it but I just dont know what to do. I'm scared that i wont adapt and be able to live with it now. I just proposed two weeks ago. My mind is confused with everything right now and I need to fix it. I need to fix it quick. I have to much to do I cant go through this again. The stress of everything is overwhelming. I cant write everything down right now because my memory is horrible when the dp is strong and i cant really focus. I dont really know what Im posting for, I guess I just want someone to know.

'


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

You just proposed two weeks ago? your getting married? One question I know for me i have been in this this time for over 3 months, and sometimes i think I am comming out and then wham i slip back in, but not as bad. I try to look for maybe a stressor or something that triggred it again. I have had this 4 times and have had it last 4 to 8 months. Every time triggred by stress. Do you think the proposal could have caused this relapse for you?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

congratulations on proposing!


----------

